# Best Melodists



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

20centrfuge said:


> I would argue that a true melodist tends to compose music that is *based* on a melody, where a non-melodist comes up with other compositional ideas (harmony, structure, small melody fragments (a germ), or other ideas (math)), and *THEN* comes up with a melody that can work. Sometimes a non melodist comes up with a great melody, but this is the exception and not the rule for them.
> 
> Two outstanding Melodists were Gershwin and Prokofiev. Think of Rhapsody in Blue! Think of the ballet Romeo and Juliet, or symphonies 5, 6, or Pedro y El Lobo, or Lt. Kije
> 
> ...


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

All of the great composers invented the melody and harmony simultaneously. 

Shostakovich was a better melodist than Rachmaninoff and Gershwin.

Beethoven was a melodist.

Brahms, Stravinsky both melodist.

What the hell is your definition of a melodist?


----------

